# Servicesteckdose im Schaltschrank absichern



## sschultewolter (29 Januar 2013)

Ich bin mir etwas unsicher, was die Absicherung einer Servicesteckdose angeht.

Folgende Umgebung:

Extern von der Maschine (Entfernung: wenige Meter)
- Anschlusskasten (4pol. FI; 3pol. LS-Schalter)
Intern
- Phoenix Contact Sicherungsklemmen (In = 6,3A) (Formfaktor der Sicherung 5x20mm)


Die Servicesteckdose dient lediglich der Versorgung eines Laptops sowie eines 4 Port Switches.  Gesamtverbrauch < 120Watt.
Somit könnte ich den Nennstrom der Sicherungsklemmen ohne Probleme fahren. In welcher Höhe kann ich die Sicherung auswählen? Das Problem ist zum einen, der 3pol. LS-Schalter im Anschlusskasten sollte nicht fliegen, wenn das Netzteil des Laptops defekt ist. Zu beachten wäre vorallem der Einschaltstrom des Netzteils.


----------



## Matze001 (29 Januar 2013)

Wenn du uns noch sagst welche Auslösecharakteristik und welchen Auslösestrom der 3pol. LSS hat, könnte man dir vielleicht helfen (oder dir die Seite des Tabellenbuches mit den Abstufungen der Selektivität zukommen lassen.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## sschultewolter (29 Januar 2013)

Bitteschön.


Betriebsspannung AC:230/400 VNennstrom:16 AAuslösercharakteristik:BAbschaltvermögen:6 kA


----------



## ThorstenD2 (29 Januar 2013)

Also 2Nennstromstärken kleiner... 16A...13A...10A....dürftest also mit 10A absichern deine Steckdose


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Nordischerjung (29 Januar 2013)

Moin, 
Dann denke aber daran, dass du die Feinsicherung mit Abschaltvermögen H nimmst. Das entspricht 1500A.


----------



## sschultewolter (29 Januar 2013)

Das Abschaltvermögen "H" war mit bislang bei Feinsicherungen nicht bekannt. Sehe aber, dass die Sicherungen, die ich hier noch liegen habe dieses erfüllen.


ESKA 6.30 A
Ausschalt-Vermögen	1500 A
Auslöse-Charakteristik	Superflink -FF-
Nennspannung	250 V
Ausführung	Keramikrohr

Danke!


----------



## element. (29 Januar 2013)

Dann doch lieber ein B6 oder B4 LS. 
Wenn die 5x20 erstmal vom Staubsauger durch ist, findest Du in den wenigsten Betrieben schnell ne neue...

Bei Superflink und Schaltnetzteilen wäre ich eh schon skeptisch.


----------



## sschultewolter (29 Januar 2013)

Einen LS Schalter mit B6 oder B4 einzusetzen erfüllt aber keine Selektivität. "Wenn die 5x20 vom Staubsauger durch ist...", welche Putzfrau hat nen Schaltschrankschlüssel um im Heizungsraum Staub zu saugen 
Wie es mit dem Test aussieht wird sich zeigen, wo ist das Problem, entsprechende träge Feinsicherungen heranzuholen? Die gibt es ja auch noch, auch mit 1500A Ausschaltvermögen.


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (29 Januar 2013)

Wieso habe ich bei B4 oder B6 keine Selektivität ?


----------



## sschultewolter (29 Januar 2013)

Weil es meiner Erfahrung nach keine Selektivität unter LS-Schaltern gibt. Wenn dann muss der vorgeschaltete LS-Schalter diese Selektivität mitbringen. Müsste somit ein SLS-Schalter vorgeschaltet werden, der den Strom verzögert abschaltet. Die Regel, 2 Sicherungsgruppen niedriger zu gehen um Selektivität zu erreichen ist ohne weiteres bei Schmelzsicherungen (Neozed ....) gegeben, nicht aber zwingend bei LS-Schaltern. Das war auch die Grundlage meiner Frage oben, ob ich nach einem LS-Schalter Schmelz- bzw Feinsicherungen setzen kann.


----------



## element. (29 Januar 2013)

in der lang vergangegen Berufsschule hieß es mal, LS mit derselben Charakteristik sind im Faktor 1,6 zueinander selektiv.
Das würde heißen, wenn der B6 kommt hält der B16. Ausprobiert hab ich es nicht...


----------



## winnman (29 Januar 2013)

Nein stimmt so nicht, das gilt nur für viele Schmelzsicherungen so.

Warum:  Bei der Schmelzsicherung wird durch den Kurzschlusstrom erst mal der Schmelzleiter erwärmt -> je nach Nennstrom und Kennlienie dauert das halt unterschiedlich lang.
Bei LS erfolgt die Kurzschlussauslösung (Schnellauslösung) über ein Magnetsystem -> ist der Kurzschlusstrom hoch genug, sprechen beide Auslösesystem gleichzeitig an. Das mechanisch Schneller gewinnt (oder es lösen beide aus).


----------

